# Asus للبيع استخدام اسبوع فقط



## tjarksa (27 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم . لدي اسوس للبيع بالمواصفات التالي استخدام اسبوع فقط .​
المواصفات : 
- المعالج : intel core i3 370m 2.4 GHz
- الرام : 3 جيجا 
- الهارد : 320 جيجا بايت
- ويرلس + بلوتوث + كاميرة 
- بصمة وجة لدخول للنظام للحمايه . ولم افعلها حتى الان . 
- الشاشه : 14 بوصه 
- النظام : ويندوز سفن نسخة عربية اصليه من الوكيل راكبه عليه من الوكيل . 
- كرت الشاشه : مدمج 

الجهاز اغراضه من سيديات وضمانه موجودة. البطاريه بغلافها .























للأمانه الجهاز كان فيه الشاشه مكسوره طرف منها وغيرتها من الوكيل . 
ركبت نفس الاوله بالضبط حتى بالحروف . والصنع . وللامانه السوم وصل 1600 ريال على الخاص لاني طارحة في موضوع ثاني بس ماكان فيه صور .


الجهاز على الفحص 

اقبل بالبدل بأي باد مستعمل . 
​


----------

